# Hiniker controller or ground issue questions



## turdcat (Nov 5, 2005)

Bought a truck last year with a Hiniker pow on it. I seem to have to fiddle with the controller to get the blade to move. Fiddle long enough and it moves. Some say that it is a grounding issue at the solenoids etc.
However, if a grounding issue does it fry the controller? Can the parts be cleaned to improve ground? What have you folks done to fix this problem?

I only use the plow to do my drive and a few neighbors for free and have no desire to throw a bunch of money into this plow. It doesn't snow enough in Iowa for it.
Any links or advice would sure be helpful. I am pretty good with electronics, but know just a little about hydrolics and can't spell worth a damn.


----------



## Miscreant (Aug 11, 2005)

The best advice that anyone can give you is to contact the technicians at Hiniker. The number there is 1-800-433-5620. They are very helpful and will do what they can to solve your issues. Good luck and let the snow fall!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cheek the plug for the controller make sure all of the pins are making good contact, then go and clean all electric terminals (take them apart and clean with emery cloth and reassemble, apply dielectric grease, clean the solenoids too and look for signs of swelling or cracks) 
Thats where I would start...


----------



## crocket (Nov 24, 2005)

*Controller.*

Im a hiniker dealer it sounds like a bad controller.Try to blow it out with comressed air then lube with a electrical contact cleaner somtimes it works if its not to bad.If you have a green light on the controller and it stays lite it is probably not the ground or a power problem.Good Luck


----------

